# The Barren [Oops little accident - Taken Down]



## Gill (22 Sep 2010)

After fininshing the spine, I had over a bucket full of slate peices and Substrate that I made. 
Decided not to waste it and do the Barren Landscape,Scape I have been wanting to do for a while. 

I am Very Happy with the overall Look, but cannot decide what to, if anything to plant in it. ATM there are just a few sprigs of Riccia lying on the shale substrate. 
There will be bo filtration, as do not want to disturb the powdered Slate. I will be using Airline tubing and simply Syphoning it when needed. 

For Inhabitants, there is a Pond & Ramshorn snail. Will be adding some Crystal Red or Black Shrimp to this.


----------



## Tom (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Interesting layout - I'd go for some moss tied to pieces of slate, strategically positioned 
Tom


----------



## Anonymous (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Nice scape Gill. It for sure deserves some interesting plants planted there.
I'm thinking at:

Bacopa amplexicaulis 





or Bacopa sp 'Araguaia'





Hope you find them.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## a1Matt (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Nice 

I vote for no plants!   (other than the floaters you have already to keep the tank in balance).

or if you can not resist then a very small fronded moss (like riccardia chamedryfolia) so as not to destroy the sense of scale.


----------



## Gfish (22 Sep 2010)

*The Barren*

Weird looking scape but cool 
I'd add a tree. A small branchy piece of redmoor with some anubias bonsai to build 2 or 3 clumps of leaves. And some heavy looking floating plant with a dense root to offer a stormclouds above look.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Those rounded corners of the tank are making an awesome illusion of a walkway.  I guess it will 'move as you 'circle' the tank too.  very 3D.  Something new maybe?

AC


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Interesting layout - I'd go for some moss tied to pieces of slate, strategically positioned
> Tom



Interesting Idea, but moss is too large for this.



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> Nice scape Gill. It for sure deserves some interesting plants planted there.
> I'm thinking at:
> 
> Bacopa amplexicaulis
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> I vote for no plants!   (other than the floaters you have already to keep the tank in balance).
> 
> or if you can not resist then a very small fronded moss (like riccardia chamedryfolia) so as not to destroy the sense of scale.



I was thinking of using a pelia, but even soo looks too big from pix. I am wondering if HC would work, but as no Co2 dunno. It does have 11W on it




			
				Gfish said:
			
		

> Weird looking scape but cool
> I'd add a tree. A small branchy piece of redmoor with some anubias bonsai to build 2 or 3 clumps of leaves. And some heavy looking floating plant with a dense root to offer a stormclouds above look.



Anubias Bonsai again too big and Wood would look out of place, as the theme is Barren.



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Those rounded corners of the tank are making an awesome illusion of a walkway.  I guess it will 'move as you 'circle' the tank too.  very 3D.  Something new maybe?
> 
> AC



Ahhh Someone Noticed that, I sometimes love and hate the rounded corners on this tank. For this scape though it works as it is distorted or mirrored depending on how you look at it. 


I had wanted to Add Snowball Shrimp to this, but sadly the breeder I know had sold them all on.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Love the hardscape.  

I personally don't think the stem plants referenced would suit this and agree that moss may work well.

Nice work!


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

looks good Gill, love the way it slope downwards, reminds me of 'Lord of the Rings' for some reason.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Reminds me of this...


----------



## Ben M (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

is that great gable?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

George I agree with you on stern plants, I had a fantasy idea regarding that scape. 
HC grows without CO2 but very slow, if you don't mind that plant a pot and in half an year you'll have twice the size.


----------



## NeilW (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks good Gill, love the way it slope downwards, reminds me of 'Lord of the Rings' for some reason.


I thought this too, looks like Mordor!  

You could try some of the 'mini' Spiky Moss cuttings I'm meant to be sending?


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Love the hardscape.
> 
> I personally don't think the stem plants referenced would suit this and agree that moss may work well.
> 
> Nice work!



Thanks George, Dunno on Moss, depends on what type. I would only want a few slivers of moss growing, something like Star Moss.



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks good Gill, love the way it slope downwards, reminds me of 'Lord of the Rings' for some reason.



Thanks, some of the inspiration for this comes from LOTR but the main Inspiration comes from an episode of the Natural World. Where Grizzly bears were Filmed clambering up a Sheer Shale Mountain to feed on Moths hiding in the Shale.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Reminds me of this...
> 
> <span>
> 
> ...



Now that is very nice, That is how I would love the flora to be.
If I had a Bigger Tall Cube then I would really try and create a Sheer Cliff face. It would have to be atleast over 2.5 foot high and wide enough for me to make all the caves and crevices. It could then have outcrops and ledges going down the slope. 



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> George I agree with you on stern plants, I had a fantasy idea regarding that scape.
> HC grows without CO2 but very slow, if you don't mind that plant a pot and in half an year you'll have twice the size.



Ahhhh, that is something to think about.


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That would be good to try.


----------



## sanj (23 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



> Where Grizzly bears were Filmed clambering up a Sheer Shale Mountain to feed on Moths hiding in the Shale.



I know that programme, was fantastic!

Im a bit miffed, I cant see these photos at work and everyone is going on about how great it is...


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> > Where Grizzly bears were Filmed clambering up a Sheer Shale Mountain to feed on Moths hiding in the Shale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhh, sent you the PB link


----------



## JohnC (24 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

that is just wicked,

i vote no additional plants. looks amazing as it is.

well done.


----------



## Gill (24 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> that is just wicked,
> 
> i vote no additional plants. looks amazing as it is.
> 
> well done.




Thanks,

There may be a few plants. I have started to grow the Micro Planted Shale. Will get some pix of it in the next few days.


----------



## Gill (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Went to pick up some shrimp, but the snowballs had crashed and were recovering slowly. So got some Cherries for now. They look very cool clambering around and sifting thru the shale. Amazing that they actually pick up some of the peices in their pincers. I did take a Quick vid, and will have to figure out uploading and posting. 

They are currently fighting over a spirulina tablet. 

Also Decided against planting anything, will just leave the riccia in there, as it looks nice. And Also Like how the Azolla Roots look like tendrils.

Noticed the Acrylic was teaming with planaria last night, so will be a nice source of food for any fry.


----------



## Gill (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Been sitting hear for a few hours Filling in Job Applications. 
Noticed for the 1st time that Pest Snails have been Gliding Vertically up and Down in the Water Column. How is it possible for them to do this without anything to glide against ???. Should have taken a Vid, will try next time i see them doing it.


----------



## Gill (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*


----------



## sanj (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Any orcs in there?


----------



## Gill (29 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> Any orcs in there?





Lol, orks no. Interesting Life yes. 
This is by far the most interesting Tank I have done. 
Watching everything in there in amazing. 
The Shrimp sifting thru the debris and slate. 
The Planaria zooming about the sides of the tank. 
The daphnia reproducing in the tank from adding only 2. 
Would like to add some ostracods to the tank aswell, the friend i got the shrimp from has plenty in one of his nano's. Although i have not checked the bucket of tank water i left in the garden in a week, might be some interesting life in there.
I wonder if Mozzies would predate on the planaria - spotted some nice and fat egg sacs earlier.


----------



## Gill (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Also Noticed that from somewhere I have got Apple Snails. Spotted 1 last night. Have not had any apple snails in a few years, so who knows where it came from.


----------



## Gill (30 Sep 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Got the new Lighting for it - Ikea Janso Led Desk lamp. 
Good thing to, as noticed that the Boyu Clip is acting like an overflow and letting water drip out.
Did a Water change on this this morning.


----------



## Gill (1 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*







Quick pic from the Phone, as Lost my Card reader.


----------



## Gill (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Shrimp have cleaned all the slate so no more dusting covering the scape. Still looks good though, and the riccia is looking like clouds. One of the berried females is about to drop, so will see what happens with the shrimplets. Other Life is doing well, Daphnia are multiplying well and lots of newly hatched daphnia flitting about.


----------



## Gill (9 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

I am still enjoying this have and have resisted temptation to alter it in anyway. 
Riccia has trebled in size and Daphnia Population is exploding.
Spotted lots of Shrimplets in the evening, so that is also a Good Sign of the health of this. 

I am Contemplating adding a Fish to this, But finding one is Difficult to say the least. One of those      
Indostomus crocodilus,Indostomus paradoxus. Would be perfect and as it feeds on tiny foods, The daphnia would be perfect

No Co2 no Ferts, Just water from spine W/C added after weekly siphon. 
Feeding is: *3 Days Hikari Micro pellets, *2 Spirulina Tablets, *1 Day Blood Worms, *1 Day Either Sliver of Fish or Crushed Adult Pest Snail (deshelled).  
Still can't find my Card reader, so no new pix.


----------



## oliverar (10 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

It is very interesting, I love it!


----------



## Gill (10 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Going to try and get some shots uploaded if i can find an old USB Leed that will connect to the Nikon.


----------



## John Starkey (10 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Hi Gill,your hardscape reminds me of some of the hills around the Elan valley in mid wales,i personally think moss is the way to go in this setup,  ,
cheers john.


----------



## oliverar (10 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

I also think, that if such a thing exists, possibly some very small red plant's, as they will go well with the rock colour's.


----------



## Gill (10 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

While the wife went to a friends blitzed thru the house looking for the Card Reader. Found it in the Wii Accessories Box, Why she put it there I do Not know. 

Took some pix of the Shrimplets. 




















And Also Does my Oldest Female look Odd or is it just the magnification. 





Still Not Sure about using Moss, I have a few small shard in some green water, Going a nice green color. Just won't last long in the tank once the shrimp graze it. 


Still Amazed by how effeciently shrimp devour a dead fish, Even a female guppy lasts only 1 Day before it is just Skeletal.


----------



## Gill (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Went To World Of Water just now as needed to visit Cotton traders for some new Shirts. 
Glad i did - Red Crystal Shrimps Â£4 each, Black Crystals Â£5 each, Horned Nerites Â£2 Each. They had loads of Red Nose Shrtimp but they were all on Deaths door. All had turned white.


----------



## Gill (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Also I am Sure Someone in the Midlands/northants way was wanting some Electric Blue Rams, Well Rugby World of Water has them for Â£14 a Pair. And they might be Getting LongFin Morphs in Soon.


----------



## Gill (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Some Pix:


----------



## Gill (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

I decided to try some plants in this. 
A few sprigs of Moss and 3 Sprigs of HC to see how I like it in here.


----------



## Mirf (12 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

I think the shrimp would certainly welcome the addition of some moss in there


----------



## Gill (13 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Thanks, So Far they have been Happy in the riccia. 

Added Filtration to this last night, as increased the bioload with some Horned Bumblebee Nerites and the CRS. used the Azoo Mignon60 Set on the Lowest Setting, so to give very Minimal Flow.( So not to create a cloud of particles in the tank.

Also A tip for anyone who goes to World of Water Rugby - DO NOT get served by The old guy with a Moustache. He does not have a clue how to handle Shrimp or Fish when catching them.


----------



## Gill (18 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

So CRS are doing Well, Also Found a Green Shrimp in the Main Tank. Caught and transferred to this as she has a Saddle. 

Quick Video (excuse the noise, that is my Co2 Atomiser - I use the impeller in the Hob to atomise the Co2, find it works better than the Diffuser).

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/video/video.php?v=1655383746187


----------



## Gill (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Moss Does not do well in here, Turns brown and dies. 
HC is doing well, Has started to grow. Hoping it will send out runners when bigger. I am Planning on ditching the Hob, as I don't like looking at it. 
I am going to make my own External, Have all the supplies lying around in the garage. Watching and reading How To vids and threads on forums/Youtube, the Snap lid Sandwich/Storage Tupperware looks best. Will be using a Pico Pump from an Old Water feature as the Pump.
I am still deciding what to use fot the Inlet/Outlet. 
So Far Ideas are:
Inlet: Bic Pen, Acrylic Tubing, Syringe, Acrylic Test Tube, Dropper, Pippette, Baster, An Old Mettalic Highlighter Outer Casing & Cap for the Strainer.
Outlet: Again from same items as above or Mod a Peice of Tubing Using the heat from the Cooker to Create a Lilly outlet.


----------



## Gill (19 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

After a little reading on the experimentation with the above items, And past Modding.
An Old Mettalic Gel Pen is going to work the best. I can use the whole pen without any waste. 
As the Cap is very tight fitting, to prevent the nib drying out it will work perfectly as the Inlet Strainer. I can also push some Sponge onto it to act as a Prefilter. 
I will cut the Pen Barrell in Half and the End with the stopper will become a Spray Bar. I also have the Correct daimeter Acrylic Tubing that will push fit onto the barrel of the pen to create both Inlet/Outlet Tubing (have used before to mod an Azoo Mignon 60 Hob inlet and Fit a Tank Rim Better).


----------



## Gill (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Going to start work on the Filter in The Afternoon After Some Clothes shopping for the little ones birthday. Gotta Love George Sales 

Bought the Jar for the Filter Housing, And have decided to use Nylon Scouring Pads (round)as the Filter Medium. Had read that they are excellent Filter Mediums and provide a Vast Amount of Area for benefecial bacteria to Colonise.


----------



## Gill (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren*

Here are pix of the process
I Used Hot Glue to Glue All the Peices together and It Works Great. 
The Inlet and Outlet Look Very Nice and The Flow from the Spray bar can Be Adjusted from a Dial on the Pump. 
There is still a Bit of Air in the Canister, but that is to be expected with the way it is put together. And from the Videos I have Watched. Hopefully the air will clear on its own, But No Biggy if if does not. 
When Waiting to fill it epmtied 1/4 of the total volume of the tank. 
Having an external also means I can raise the level of the water to the rim, which i like. 
I am Very Pleased with How this has turned out for only my 2nd Attempt at making an External. 
Pump





Canister







Media




I am Most proud of Finding a Use for this Nozzle from a Tube of Sealant. 




Inlet




Outlet




All Glued together and Dry. 




In Situe


----------



## Gill (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Vid


----------



## Gill (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Star Moss has been Fully Submerged this morning, and will monitor to see how it goes in transition. So Far being just under the water by a few mls has not affected it.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Nice job on External   and lovely tank. Any idea whats the turnover? Beeing a shrimp tank the turnover probalbly isnt the main target though.


----------



## oliverar (20 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Looking great! couldn't quite tell, have you got something to cover the inlet with to stop the shrimplet's getting sucked up?


----------



## Gill (21 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Turnover No Idea, But the Flow in Minimal. Just enough to keep the riccia spinning on the surface. 

On the strainer, no Cover as yet. as above flow is minimal, If any get sucked up. no Worries there is plenty of room in the canister. But will obvously monitor this.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

that external is great Gill!


----------



## Gill (21 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that external is great Gill!



Thanks, It is also Surprisingly quiet. Did not expect that. The one thing that annoyed me was that i had forgot to thread the plug cable thru the Lid before wiring it up. So Had to unwire it and feed it thru. Thankfully i had not yet glued the filter to the lid. 
I am glad i made this, as I was going to buy one of the Resun Canister Filters. This way I was able to customise it to my exact needs.   
Total Price for this was Â£2 quid. As i already had everything else, just needed the scrubbies and Jar.


----------



## Gill (22 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Filtration is Excellent and water is Crystal Clear now. Flow has settled down alot and is pleasing.


----------



## JohnC (22 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

got to be mentioned again. superb little external you have made there


----------



## Gill (22 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> got to be mentioned again. superb little external you have made there




Thanks. 
I forgot to state that Having A Dremmel Multi is invaluable when buidling this, made it alot easier.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

I am liking that mini external hehe great DIYing skills


----------



## Gill (10 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am liking that mini external hehe great DIYing skills




Thanks, I have changed it slightly. Found that debris was accumulating just before the Piping starts. So Cut the inlet off and pushed on some filter foam. Will adjust the Piping and reattach when I get a chance.


----------



## Gill (12 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Have Decided to Add Some Micro Crabs, Found some and Price is Ok.


----------



## sanj (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

I had crabs once...


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> I had crabs once...



 sorry, just found that funny


----------



## Gill (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFL -    

Added some IAL Last night, Dunno why i had been forgetting to Add this. Have found shrimp do better with this in the tank. 

Just got back from Shopping and Found Some Perfect Wabi-Kusa and Pico Tanks and Carafe. All Under Â£10 each. Cubes, Bowls, Cylindrical, Eliptical, Circular, Pico Rectangular etc. And also some very nice little Statues for accents.


----------



## Gill (15 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

So Another Cube or something is on the cards tommorrow. 
Going to be a bit more Arty in scaping and only 3 Plants will be Used(been Growing them). Lighting will be LED E14 Bulb off ebay, as seen one a friend uses and sooooo Cheap and the amount of light given off is amazing. Also I have had some HC floating in with the fighters and it does still spread like a carpet. Albeit the leaves are bigger but still looks ok. 


The HC in  the barren is doing weel, it is left alone by the snails and just grows slowly. Not bothered ont he timescale of growth as it is Very Low tech and It may take Months and Months for it gain any headway in it. But will leave it alone to grow from the 1 tiny sprig i added.


----------



## Gill (16 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Micro Crabs will be here this week, and also ordered some *Thiara Cancellata* + * CLITHON CORONA * to try them out.


----------



## Gill (18 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Micro Crabs and Snails Arrived and are acclimating.


----------



## shrimprodeo (25 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Star Moss has been Fully Submerged this morning, and will monitor to see how it goes in transition. So Far being just under the water by a few mls has not affected it.




Hi Gill, just wondering who the Star Moss was coming along, I had been thinking of getting some from Aquaticmagic but had heard mixed reports about its ability to survive long term under water.

Oh, love the crabs by the way. I bought 6/7 from my LFS bout 6 months ago, didnt see them very much, lol.


----------



## Gill (27 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				shrimprodeo said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya, Star Moss Failed Again. Just does not take being submerged very well for me. 
I have had some from AM and it is the same as  the moss that grows here in the uk. 

My Crabs are doing great, they have each chosen areas they like and stay there during the day and ca be seen roaming about after lights out.


----------



## shrimprodeo (28 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Yeah, that doesnt surprise me, from what I have heard this moss isnt suited for growth under water. From what I gather it grows in arid and dry places, seems to be of interest to the scientific community due to its ability to survive for long periods without water. I dont think I will be buying any, seems like a bit of a con that AM can sell this as an aquarium plant if indeed it is not amphibious, shame because the pics of it look awesome.

Any thoughts on a replacement?


----------



## nayr88 (29 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Gill tank and inhabitants look good mate. How do the crabs get on with shrimp? And will they touch algae?

Let's have some more info and pics on this outside pond thingy haha.


----------



## Gill (30 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Gill tank and inhabitants look good mate. How do the crabs get on with shrimp? And will they touch algae?
> 
> Let's have some more info and pics on this outside pond thingy haha.




Shrimps and Crabs do not bother each other, I have not seen them touch the spirulina tablets ATM, but they readily take the hikari micro pellets. 

The outdoor ponds are just Builders barrells, so nothing special. 

Going to the Midland Fish Auction at the weekend, And Will try and resist buying anything. I must resist bidding on any of the following, As really can't afford them:

Betta macrostoma
Betta uberis sp.Tayan
Betta livida
Betta pugnax
Betta pi
Betta raja
Parosphromenus linkei
Parosphromenus deissneri
Sphaerichthys vaillanti
Parosphromenus anjunganensis WILD red liquorice gourami
Betta falx - Wild caught from Java

Red Endler
Xiphophorus cortezi - Vinasco, Mexico
Micropoecilia parae - Red
Micropoecilia parae - Blue
Micropoecilia parae - Yellow
Girardinus metallicus
Poecilia wingei (tiggers)
Heterandria formosa


----------



## nayr88 (30 Nov 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

Wild bettas are pretty cool, I don't really know what the other latin names are haha.

What's the low down on them though? Do they have a heater or filter? What's da deal gilllllll?


----------



## Gill (14 Dec 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

The Barren has been taken down, as a little mishap while moving a Speaker and this was on the floor. Saved Nearly all the Inhabitants. 

All inhabitants are in a Temp Cube untill they all go to their new home in prep for going on holiday (no-one will be here to look after any of the tanks)


----------



## a1Matt (14 Dec 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*

I've really enjoyed following this journal.
In particular, I think the way the broken up slate was used was very original and quite inspiring.

onwards and upwards Gill


----------



## Gill (14 Dec 2010)

*Re: The Barren [DIY External Made and Added 20/10/10]*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I've really enjoyed following this journal.
> In particular, I think the way the broken up slate was used was very original and quite inspiring.
> 
> onwards and upwards Gill




Thanks, I have enjoyed the journey of this one and experimenting with different things. 

I left the tank and the Hardscape(what was Left) On the Sink outdoors(Dads Rinsing Sink for Photographic purposes) and My Word The water is So Clear after the thaw.

Crabs are in this for now


----------

